
Russia Pulls Space Cooperation in Response to Ukraine Sanctions - Holbein
http://www.newsweek.com/russia-pulls-space-cooperation-response-ukraine-sanctions-250869?piano_t=1
======
rikacomet
I think, this is a great opportunity for Elon Musk to make his place permanent
in the space supplies sector and for privatization of space sector. I would be
really looking forward to how things will turn out for him. I'm not a fan of
him, but just say.. I'm interested in his work.

Though, reliability and espionage-possibility would remain a concern.

------
smoorman1024
Well needless to say this is good news for SpaceX which will probably
accelerate their plans for a dragon capsule that can carry passengers.

------
ChuckMcM
First step in annexing the ISS. Wasn't entirely unexpected but seems like a
poor long term move on Putin's part.

------
m1117
That's sad that all this dirty politics affects the fun of exploring space

~~~
bluekeybox
Being of strategic value, space was political from day one. Nothing ever done
in space was entirely apolitical. AAMOF, there would be _no exploration_ at
all without politics. So get used to it.

~~~
drivingmenuts
So, the beatings will continue until morale improves? Is that the best offer
you got?

Fucking hell. No wonder this world ain't worth saving.

~~~
bluekeybox
You don't understand my point. If you look at human psychology, things
connected to power are often fascinating, but not always in the "I'm going to
get the other guy and beat the shit of him" way. Young boys are fascinated
with toy helicopters, trucks, army soldiers, and yes, spaceships, but they
aren't being evil/scheming about it. For them, it's just a game. There are two
levels of fascination with power: a) the childish "ooh that's cool" and b) the
adult "hmm, we would be a pretty powerful nation/team/individuals if we got
hold of it".

But the underlying reason why something is fascinating -- because it is
connected with power -- doesn't change. So it is hypocritical to claim that "I
want this and that, and my intention are innocent and sincere" when the object
of your desire is a helicopter gunship. Now, something flying at 7.8 km per
second is potentially far more dangerous than a helicopter gunship.

In other words, wanting space exploration to be free of politics is
essentially wanting power to be free of politics. Which is a bit oxymoronic.
As soon as your exploration produces something interesting, be it knowledge,
materials, or even location, someone else is going to want it for themselves.

------
jqm
Sanctions with a country as large as Russia are defiantly a two way street.

Sometimes people appear to forget this during talk about handing them out.

~~~
adventured
I don't think anybody forgot that at all.

The bet is that Russia's economy is so much smaller now in relation to the
other economic giants, as compared to the cold war days, that the ability for
the US and EU to hurt Russia is greater than Russia's ability to cause damage
back the other way, by a substantial factor.

The US economy by itself is eight times the size of Russia's. Europe has four
economies as big as Russia's. Canada and Australia now have economies nearly
on par with Russia's.

Russia only has one real trick up its sleeve, and that's natural gas. They can
act on that, but it'll cripple their own domestic economy and send the
oligarchs into a fit, which risks Putin's power.

For emphasis:

US + UK + Germany + Italy + Spain + France + Canada + Australia = $32 trillion
in GDP give or take. Russia = $2 trillion. It's obvious who will win a battle
of sanctions. Not to mention the ruble can fairly easily be crushed by the
dollar hegemony.

~~~
jqm
I'm not saying the west won't win.

I'm just saying don't forget the cost. And incidentally, I'm not entirely
convinced that paper wealth trumps natural resources in today's world.

Also, I wouldn't count on Russia having only "one trick up it's sleeve".

------
rememberlenny
SpaceX will be happy.

------
dcc1
Well good luck to Russia, totalitarian fascism would work out great I am sure.
There would be millions of Russians spinning in their graves if they knew of
what the "motherland" has become.

~~~
tomp
On the other hand, Edward Snowden is quite happy about it... at least, happier
than seeing what the US has become.

~~~
misnome
Which means what? Presumably Snowden would be happy anywhere he isn't being
arrested and extradited back to the US.

~~~
tomp
And where else is that, except in Russia? Possibly maybe in some South
American countries, if only he could get there...

------
Nexxxeh
It's a shame that science, which often bridges political divides, has to
suffer due to political bullshit. Somewhat understandable given the history of
space exploration, but bullshit nonetheless.

It also makes Russia look like a petulant child, taking its ball and going
home because it didn't get to eat another child's chocolate.

~~~
67726e
This is only Russia refusing to sell rocket engines to the US Government for
use in launching military rockets into space. This has nothing to do with the
scientific collaboration.

~~~
ericcumbee
I'd call not continuing ISS beyond 2020, when according to NASA there is no
technical reason that it could not operate until at least 2028 to be a blow
for scientific collaboration.

~~~
67726e
The grandparent post is sounding like the Russians are stopping immediate
collaboration as a result of the Ukrainian conflict. That is not the case, and
it is not clear if the ISS issue is even related to the situation at hand.

